# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Perú podría cuadruplicr su productividad agrícola

## Bruno Cillóniz

Con el uso de tecnologías  _Así lo aseguró Fernando Cillóniz, presidente de la consultora_ _inform@cción__ al referirse sobre cómo el uso de tecnologías ayudaría a aumentar la producción de alimentos a nivel mundial. La Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO) estima que para el 2050 se necesitará 70% más de alimentos para atender la demanda mundial. Éste es el principal tema que abordará en un próximo evento._   *Por:* Carolina Zegarra  *Agraria.pe.-* El presidente de la consultora inform@cción, Fernando Cillóniz, aseguró que el sector agrícola del Perú podría cuadruplicar su producción si apostara por la tecnología, tales como el sistema de riego tecnificado (riego por goteo) y el fertiriego (que es la fertilización a través del sistema de riego). 
El especialista explicó que a pesar que la agricultura peruana es muy competitiva; sólo las empresas líderes o las agroexportadoras utilizan tecnología agrícola para incrementar la producción de sus cultivos, mientras que los pequeños agricultores -que son la mayoría en el sector- están atrasados respecto a estas innovaciones. 
El desafío mundial está planteado también para los pequeños agricultores. Deberían usar riego tecnificado o el fertiriego, estas tecnologías revolucionarán la agricultura peruana, indicó. 
Cillóniz señaló que de las 2 millones de hectáreas cultivables existentes en el país, sólo 100 mil Has cuentan con riego tecnificado. Y realmente marca la gran diferencia con respecto al riego tradicional por gravedad. A través del agua, no solo se riega, también se fertiliza, se abona, etc., agregó. 
Hay que destacar que este martes 11 de mayo, la consultora inform@cción y CropLife (organización internacional de investigación agrícola) realizarán el Foro Productividad Agrícola: Un desafío para América Latina, donde expertos de diversas partes del mundo debatirán sobre los retos que el futuro depara al sector agro peruano y latinoamericano. 
El evento contará con la ponencia del presidente de CropLife en América Latina, Carlos Buzio, quien tiene más de 30 años de experiencia en el sector de investigación y desarrollo agrícola. 
Además, participarán Juan Ignacio Domínguez, ex ministro de Agricultura del Gobierno chileno y actual representante de la Universidad Católica de Chile: y Otto Solbrig, profesor de la Universidad de Harvard quien asegura que para incrementar la producción de alimentos se debe fortalecer la investigación agrícola, sobre todo en el área del uso sustentable de los recursos naturales.Temas similares: A que empresas en el Peru se podria vender ajo? Artículo: BCR: Perú debe acelerar reformas pendientes para mejorar su productividad Artículo: Productividad de caña de azúcar en el norte de Perú es hasta 70% mayor que la de otros países FORO INTERNACIONAL: PRODUCTIVIDAD AGRICOLA-Un desafío para América Latina Perú arriesga sus mejores mercados cafetaleros por baja productividad

----------

